# custom router bits manufacture



## eloid (Dec 25, 2006)

looking for well known cheap place to
get custom router bits made up?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi eloid

Confilict in words,,,,, Custon and Cheap ,,,,,,,they will not mix when it comes to router bits. 

You can get router bits made but hang on to your check book  not to say anything about the time.
You can find high end machine shops that can do it but again not cheap.

May I ask what type of router bit you are thinking about ?, they make all kinds of router bits just need to do some deep digging. 
You can also use more than one bit to get the job done.

Bj


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Like Bob said, custom and cheap don't mix. There are many different manufacturers producing router bits. 

To list but just a few: Oak Park, Grizzly, Sommerfeld, MLCS. 

These are but just a few of the many that are out there. You just have to decide what you are looking price vs. quality. Many companies also have "sales" so you can really get a good savings on good quality bit(s).


----------



## eloid (Dec 25, 2006)

*bits*

fyi, need a custom vertical raised panel bits, and style and rail bit for the below projects

project 1. I need to dulipcate a hand rail for older home, Off the shelf bit doesnt come close even with muiliple bits.
l
project 2. need to "dulipcate 70 year old door" with deep raised style and rails
with raise panels 

thanks guy will cheack out your links


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome eloid


Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Eloid, for this situation I would contact Whiteside by clicking here: http://www.whitesiderouterbits.com/contactus.html
You will find some classical profiles or they will build to order.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike
Whiteside router bits are ok 


Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have been very fortunate, never got a bad bit shipped to me by anyone. I buy most of my bits when they are on sale locally. (Woodcraft has several Whiteside bits on sale now.) I did purchase 2 well used solid carbide Whiteside bits off Ebay. The seller explained they were out of his tolerance range but still had several good sharpenings in them. They arrived in good working order, one a bull nose bit and the other a plunge round over bit. With shipping I think I paid about $21 total.


----------



## beagle362 (Mar 27, 2007)

I have had several custom bits made for me in the past. My favorite would have to be Wolf Carbide. They had the fastest delivery time, and were very quick to respond to the e-mails i sent.

Check them out.


Hope this helps


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a add on note 

Very slow web server
You may want to just email them.

Please feel free to contact us with any questions or comments.

General Information:
[email protected]

Price Quotes: (Be sure to include a simple dimensioned sketch)
[email protected]

Order Status:
[email protected]

Wolf Carbide ▼
http://wolfcarbide.com/Home_Page.html

You will also see them on Craigslist
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/tls/299401192.html

Bj 




beagle362 said:


> I have had several custom bits made for me in the past. My favorite would have to be Wolf Carbide. They had the fastest delivery time, and were very quick to respond to the e-mails i sent.
> 
> Check them out.
> 
> ...


----------

